# Mad



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

the old canal i fish at is drying due to the 90+ weather. skeletons are everywhere, the carp are starving, and thay don't bite anymore


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

take tem out and put them somewhere else. I coundnt stand to watch that. Catch them with your hands.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

well, that would be probably considered as "ecoterrorism" or something - illegally stocking with carp. 

Thats too bad - I though the summer is not so hot this year, but apparently some areas need rain badly.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

That sucks, I have a spot on the sandy creek that is real productive for carp but its getting low. Its deep enough for them to swim through but they dont stay in the spot, there are deeper spots to the left and right and no way to get to them. Luckily its rained the past two days and more is on the way, Im hoping by thursday or friday its up, I bought an uglystick catfish and some 20lb line friday to find the spot low, ended up busting my new set ups cherry on freaking sucker fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Ya maybe but sometimes you jsut got to do whats right. I guess ti depends on your ethics and morals. If you put them somewhere there is already carp I cant see it hurting anything.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

That does suck that the carp are dying. It doesn't matter about your morals or ethics it's illegal to move fish from one body of water to another. It's written in black and white in the fishing regulations. This is just part of life.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

If they are starving and there is some water, you could always toss some corn or pond fish pellets in every so often, also If you wanna move them, you can always check down stream for a deeper pool that hasnt dried out yet. Where exactly are you at, we have gotten some rain up in stark county and figured it would find its way south or where ever you are at too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Exactly jsut move them up or downstream. TO bad some people can only follow guidelines they can read.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Let me ask you this. 


What would you do if you were a deer hunter out hunting one day and had already filled your buck tag. You come across a wounded buck that has been hit by a car and is about to die. You can see it is suffering a great amount and that it will probably die soon. You have no cell phone on you to call anyone and you are hunting alone Would you look the other way and keep on walking and let it suffer becasue you already filled your tag? Or would you put the buck down and then later report it to the game warden? 

Again it all comes down to your morals, not something written in black and white.


Or what about if it was a 10lb largemouth stuck in that puddle slowly dieing? I bet you $100 you guys would be taking that thing out like a kid in a candy store.


Just part of life huh........


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

build a dam so the water level goes up! you can always blame a beaver later...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

> build a dam so the water level goes up! you can always blame a beaver later...


There ya go!

Now get out there and save the carps.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

traphunter said:


> take tem out and put them somewhere else. I coundnt stand to watch that. Catch them with your hands.





traphunter said:


> Exactly jsut move them up or downstream. TO bad some people can only follow guidelines they can read.





traphunter said:


> Let me ask you this.
> 
> 
> What would you do if you were a deer hunter out hunting one day and had already filled your buck tag. You come across a wounded buck that has been hit by a car and is about to die. You can see it is suffering a great amount and that it will probably die soon. You have no cell phone on you to call anyone and you are hunting alone Would you look the other way and keep on walking and let it suffer becasue you already filled your tag? Or would you put the buck down and then later report it to the game warden?
> ...



Just so you can remember what you typed before I've included your previous posts in with this one. First off you said put them somewhere else. You didn't say down stream. If that's what you meant then maybe you should have said that but I'm sure you didn't come up with that until after someone else brought it up. What other guidelines would you like me to follow? I've got ethic and I've got morals but the law is above both of them.

You're also comparing apples to oranges. A deer that is dying after being hit by a car and putting it out of it's misery and a fish that is dying and moving it to a place where it will survive are totally different things. Now if you were talking about killing the fish because it was dying and putting the deer out of it's misery you would be talking about the same thing.

If there were a bass in a puddle I would wonder what idiot put it in there.

Come on get over yourself. Just because someone disagrees with you, you get all upset. I was just saying that moving the fish to another body of water was against the regulations that you agreed to when you signed your fishing license. You did get a fishing license didn't you?

By the way I thought you said you wouldn't come back here. I'm also done discussing this with you because it's only going to come down to a pissing match. If you want to contiue you can send me a PM.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

I included your post also since you were so nice as to include mine.

Lets see where to start, i really dont have time for this stupid internet BS but I will type a little.




> Just so you can remember what you typed before I've included your previous posts in with this one. First off you said put them somewhere else. You didn't say down stream. If that's what you meant then maybe you should have said that but I'm sure you didn't come up with that until after someone else brought it up. What other guidelines would you like me to follow? I've got ethic and I've got morals but the law is above both of them.


Your right, I first meant to move them somewhere completely different. But then someone brought up the idea to just move them down stream and I figured that idea would make peopel like you shed a few less tears so I agreed with it. Whats the problem? . 



> You're also comparing apples to oranges. A deer that is dying after being hit by a car and putting it out of it's misery and a fish that is dying and moving it to a place where it will survive are totally different things. Now if you were talking about killing the fish because it was dying and putting the deer out of it's misery you would be talking about the same thing.


As far as my comparison there is not much difference at all. You would be preventing both specimens from suffering, even though you might have no break the law to do it. That was the whole point. 



> If there were a bass in a puddle I would wonder what idiot put it in there.


It probably would have been someone from this site



> Come on get over yourself. Just because someone disagrees with you, you get all upset. I was just saying that moving the fish to another body of water was against the regulations that you agreed to when you signed your fishing license.


I dont get upset fro mpeople disagreeing with me. That happens all the time, every day. As Im sure its the same with you and everybody else. What gets me upset is peopel that have to be so literal and specific with everything, and down right ignorant. Im not stupid I know its technically illegal to move the carp, but guess what, going 60 in a 55 is illegal also. I bet you have done that havent you? You shoud be ashamed of yourself for being such a lawbreaker.



> You did get a fishing license didn't you?


I didnt know you needed one in Ohio



> By the way I thought you said you wouldn't come back here. I'm also done discussing this with you because it's only going to come down to a pissing match. If you want to contiue you can send me a PM.


I said I wouldnt be back for awhile and I waited 3 months to try to let things cool down. It looks like the same people still doing the same things. No need to send a pm, im sure this will get pulled. 

Its a shame becasue this could be a dam good site.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

> take tem out and put them somewhere else. I coundnt stand to watch that. Catch them with your hands.


This was my original statement. It did no harm to anyone. Look what it has turned into. It looks liek your the one who dont like people dissagreeing with you.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

traphunter said:


> It probably would have been someone from this site


That is one of the funniest things I have read on here in a while.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

he has a point, it is legal to move them downstream, just not into a new body of water, if water level keeps going down, i will try to move them downstream, know there is more water there


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

another option, would be to cast net them. Since Carp are a "Rough" fish you should be able to cast tnet them. Them do what others have suggested & take them downstream. Catchign carp could be a dream come true for some kids, in fact it could be my kids for all I know. 


Good luck in this quest.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

too bad you couldnt just net 'em and donate them as free food to the local animal shelter, cats would have a field day on those things


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dink, Those chicken bites that you like from KC so much are reallt CARP BITES, that why they have to add the Honey BBQ & Fire BBQ sauses to them!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Dink, Those chicken bites that you like from KC so much are reallt CARP BITES, that why they have to add the Honey BBQ & Fire BBQ sauses to them!


Are they really? I heard that van de camps is known for putting carp with there other fish.


----------

